# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Can't go back to sleep when awakening for Micheal Radgua technique

## luffy28

Hi,
I wanted to ask if someone can tell me how to solve a problem? Every time I don't take my psych meds and go to sleep and awaken with an alarm clock after 5 or 6 hours for attempting to do the Micheal Raduga technique I end up staying awake. This is the second time doing this and I can't go back to sleep. He says in his tutorial to stay awake for 3 to 50 minutes. This morning I stayed awake for five minutes and immediately before / after I can't go back to sleep. Any advice? 

Thanks.

----------

